# How to teach "quiet"



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Link is almost 7 months old and has never really been a barker. Now though when we are in the car if he thinks the car next to us is too close or there is a dog in it he will bark. He is also barking at the other dogs at Obedience but only because he wants to play with them. Rarely does he bark in the house. He will once in awhile if he thinks someone on the sidewalk is getting too close. I need help to teach him "quiet". Was wondering how you guys all do it????


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

I also am very interested in this. Shay is VERY vocal and I usually just say "shhh" but it doesnt seem to work too much?????


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Say quiet and correct them if they don't
that is what my trainer taught me


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Pull out a treat and let them smell it and say "Quiet" at the same time. They can't smell and bark at the same time, wait three seconds if quiet and give them a treat, extend the time they are quiet and praise and treat, eventually you can wean off the treats and only give once in a while, should take a week or two depending how much of a barker he/she is. Jesse doesn't bark at much so hard to teach him quiet can be days apart.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I also need to work on quiet with Kayla. One method our agility instructor suggested that she uses is to first teach speak/associate speak with the barking they're already doing. And then teach the quiet by teaching the dog the opposite/associate the word quiet with those moments when they go quiet right after "speaking".


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54I also need to work on quiet with Kayla. One method our agility instructor suggested that she uses is to first teach speak/associate speak with the barking they're already doing. And then teach the quiet by teaching the dog the opposite/associate the word quiet with those moments when they go quiet right after "speaking".


Is that working for you? Just curious because I could never make that work for me. Probably wasn't timing it well enough. 

We've actually been doing what Dawn suggested. That seems to work. Just like everything else, I need to be more consistent to really make the barking stop when I want it to though.

Lu


----------



## Eve-Lynn (Apr 28, 2008)

Dawn, what kind of correction do you use?


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Sherush Jesse doesn't bark at much so hard to teach him quiet can be days apart.


Figures just as I finished writing this Jesse started barking at something and I said ``quiet`` and wow he finally learned it and was silent and walked away. My method has worked.


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Everett54I also need to work on quiet with Kayla. One method our agility instructor suggested that she uses is to first teach speak/associate speak with the barking they're already doing. And then teach the quiet by teaching the dog the opposite/associate the word quiet with those moments when they go quiet right after "speaking".


Oops....I meant this is the one we've been doing and it has been working....

Lu


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Link's MomDawn, what kind of correction do you use?


at the time it was a choke collar with an old leash cut to about a foot length. So when I say quiet and he didn't I would correct him and if he did the praise he would get (Brady responds to praise more so treats)
I haven't followed through lately I should get start again my boy is been very vocal


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Chevy started to become a barker. I bought a soft muzzle because that's all he would do in puppy preschool, bark, bark, bark. He hated it and I didn't like using it. At home, if he started to bark, I would show him the muzzle and say "Muzzle." and he'd stop. Now, allI have to do is say "Muzzle" and he stops barking! lol


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: littledmc
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Link's MomDawn, what kind of correction do you use?
> ...


So the dog doesn't know the command but you corrected for the dog not obeying?


----------

